
Are there any Y Combinator Companies' Facebook Applications apart from Socialmoth? - immad

======
immad
Social Picks: <http://apps.facebook.com/socialpicks/>

Summer 2007 yc startup

------
immad
iminlikewithyou: <http://apps.facebook.com/iminlikewithyou/>

Found another one. Yet to investigate its functionality.

------
immad
socialmoth: <http://apps.facebook.com/socialmoth/> \- Like the integration
idea but it looks a bit rushed.

~~~
socmoth
you better believe it : )

scaling the first week was hell. now i'm doing more features.

------
sharpshoot
and scribd too

~~~
immad
i can't see it

~~~
amichail
[http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=2349954053&b;](http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=2349954053&b)

~~~
immad
nice, though there application page looks a bit cluttered. Seems like they are
loosing branding by calling themselves Docs instead of scribd, but I see why
they do it.

------
socmoth
thanks for the mention

